# Installing double sink and disposal.



## Abs777 (Feb 12, 2010)

Nothing?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

In oregon, we plumb them as shown in option B, and the airgap is not needed.

Not really sure what kentucky is all about, though.


----------



## Abs777 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Now I see 3 pictures. There were only 2 showing up last night.

We plumb them as shown in the last image.

Sometimes we have to do them as option B when something moves after sheetrock and they don't want to open the wall.

Option A would be illegal here.


----------



## Abs777 (Feb 12, 2010)

What if the garbage disposal is closer to the waste line, do you still plumb it that way?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

if G/D is closer to the waste line then we go with option B.


----------

